# Griggs Res/ Scioto River



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Was thinking about heading to Griggs Reservoir and working my way back on the Scioto River. I was wondering if anyone has been out there in the past few days and could key me in on what the water level, flow rate, clarity, and temp. are.
I hear Fishinger rd and Hayden rd seem to be producing SM and LM, let me know what you guys think. Tight lines


----------



## Booyahbassin (Apr 14, 2008)

Fished griggs last Sunday. The farther north we went the muddier. We tried for smallies off the bluffs and drop-offs and did not have any strikes. We went back to the main lake and caught 15-20 LM on the east side. The best bite was b/w 9AM-Noon. Water temp was in the 70's. Planning on heading there again this weekend, hope the water clears up for the smallies, they hate mud.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

east shore by the fishinger road bridge is great smallie fishing for me. When they replaced the bridge in the late 80's early 90's, the filled that shore line with huge rock boulders. They hang out between those rocks. Berkley Power Worms work great. Caught this smallie early this year in that spot. and have caught smallies everytime I've been to griggs in that location.









If you want largemouth bass, had my best luck fishing the west shore south of fishinger road bridge. The west shore line is a 180 from the east. West is all rock ledges, like giant steps down in the water, 10 feet out from the shore is over 10 feet deep. Last weekend I pulled this LM out of there.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Benny, I am new to bass fishing and have been reading advice on the forum, but have been skunked a number of times under the Hayden Bridge and at Scioto park. I've been trying jig and pig w/ plastics. I seemed to catch a number of snags at Scioto Park with these.

I will try your local tomorrow, but wondering how you rig up your power worms.

Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not certain, but I very strongly suspect that there are more waterfalls, or at least a cascade, in Hayden Run, but they were flooded when the dam was built.

In one old history book I found it referred to as Roaring Run.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

here's a picture of my rig:









works great for jiggin' underwater boulders and underwater brush. I'll still get snagged, but hardly ever compared to other jigs (like a pig and jig with an exposed hook and barb). GOOD LUCK and :B


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Nice fish....Hopefully your freezer is almost full?


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Nice fish....Hopefully your freezer is almost full?


nah. we eat it up pretty quick. eat about two meals a month from local water ways. scioto once and a while, alum and delaware, my parents pond pays off the best


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son and I were below the dam tonight for a few hrs and managed a dozen or so channels and a carp on liver, still a little high for me to wade but yet I wanted to check out the water level and clarity first hand so I thought what the heck lets go chase some catfish, glad we did because my son caught most of the fish


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> My Son and I were below the dam tonight for a few hrs and managed a dozen or so channels and a carp on liver, still a little high for me to wade but yet I wanted to check out the water level and clarity first hand so I thought what the heck lets go chase some catfish, glad we did because my son caught most of the fish


I second that. Catfish seem to be everywhere this time of year in griggs. :B


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2011)

i elphave been up by the new boat club the last 4 nights an have'nt had one bite. i have used cut bait, whole shad,worms an nothing. can anybody help.


----------



## kpmac92 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thinking about trying Scioto Metro Park the weekend after next, any tips for what species are there/what to use?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I fished Griggs near Hayden Rd Bridge Saturday morning for Crappies and was skunked, then I moved North to the area around 161 , and caught 1 LM... Not my best day. Water was clearing up however. :S


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Hit below Greenlawn and then moved up river some ways yesterday in the yak . Got skunked below Greenlawn, but from what I seen now to many fish were caught while I was there. 

Went when I moved up river , I got a hold of some dink SM. Started with a white 3 mepps, with no luck, dropped down to a 2, and caught few small ones. From everyone I talked too, the past two weeks have been amazing, but this cold/warm/cold front messed up the fish.


----------

